# Fly fishing the cuyahoga



## MikeD7 (Feb 14, 2014)

I am new to fly fishing and I'm already hooked! I do a lot of bass fishing and ice fishing in the winter. I live 5 minutes from the Cuyahoga and I have been trying to fly fish down there lately. I am struggling to find places conducive to fly fishing in the Akron/Bath/Cuyahoga Falls/Peninsula area. I usually go up to the 82 spill way in Brecksville because I have had luck there and I know there are fish there. If any one know of anywhere to get into some smallies it would be greatly appreciated. 

I have tried where Yellow Creek meets the Cuyahoga without much luck. Next on my list is Cascade Valley Park.

Thanks!


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

First , any lake Erie trib. should be smallie heaven......second any water is fly fishing water...you just need to make the change and go with it....Ive fly fished only for almost 30yrs , fly fishing needs you learn it own set of tactic's so on and so forth. Granted you can ask ?'s here and we will answer and help all we can...But its up to you to make the switch . When I made the switch to full time fly only , I was content at being able to catch fish with conventional gear ....and was not bored with it but not satisfied either...there are 2 kinds of people that come to fly fishing ..those that try it because there interested and those that do it because conventional gear doesnt suit them....I was the kid that when Dad try to get me to watch a bobber or tight line was going crazy with boredom wanting to trough lures....change spot every 15mins ...yada ...yada.....I wanted to make the fish bite instead of waiting for them to do something........anything......if that sounds like you well your in the right place....any water is fly water ..there are many well accomplished fly guys here ..welcome to the addiction......if your chasing smallies up around Cleveland try some olive and white clouser minnows or all white wooly buggers.....try a sink tip line fish he same water as you normally fished since you know it ...but now use fly gear......keep asking ?'s and you'll be fine.....


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Go to this site and read about recreation:

http://www.nps.gov/cuva/naturescience/waterquality.htm

I cant find out how current the page is but til the feds bless the river, I wouldn't be biting your line, getting your hands wet or wet wading without being current on your hepatitus shots. The upper reaches are better quality.


----------

